# The Pringles Bandit Strikes Again



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

My little Zoe, before I learned just how BAD it was for her, would get a pringle from my can when I got them, just once a week or so though, and I found out how bad they are for her, so I quit giving them to her. Well the last time I had them, and now this time too, the little bandit came and stole a pringle right off my plate! 
At least it's just pringles, my old cat, I had to very very carefully guard my plate, because he'd steal ANYTHING that was left unattended, pizza, pringles, carrots, etc.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Gotta love them! Coca does the same thing. Any kind of chips, popcorn, chocolates, candy and all food besides fish is an attempt at a "go and grab"! She LOVES french fries! 
Everything probably tastes better to her because it's stolen food! I guess it can feel good being bad!


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

bibiak87 said:


> Gotta love them! Coca does the same thing. Any kind of chips, popcorn, chocolates, candy and all food besides fish is an attempt at a "go and grab"! She LOVES french fries!
> Everything probably tastes better to her because it's stolen food! I guess it can feel good being bad!


I guess whatever they put on the food to make it addictive to us must work for kitty cats too! :crazy And they probably do taste better when kitty knows they got away with something. xD


----------

